# C'mon Man !!!!!



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, so I'm going through the KSL ad's looking at Optics. Some guy posts a ad for a scope that has " green rectile" ???? What ????? Maybe he needs to take it in for a colonoscopy !!!!!! LOL. LOL:shock: I wouldn't put my eye up to that !!!! C'mon Man !!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe it is Sam I Am, and it was caused by eating green eggs and ham.


----------

